# Klawiatura w X nie reaguje, po ustawieniu XkbLayout

## artur.a.sokol

Witam!

Mam problem z ustawienie polskiego ukladu znakow w Gentoo. Przy normalnych ustawieniach xorg.conf wszystko dziala bez zarzutU (poza tym, ze nie moge wpisywac PL znakow). Natomiast w momencie gdy ustawie sobie XkbLayout na "pl" lub "pl2" i odpale Xy, te przestaja mi reagowac na jakiekolwiek klawisze (mysz dziala).

Moj xorg.conf przedstawia sie nastepujaco:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1"

    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "Xinerama" "1"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"                

    Load           "dri2"       

    Load           "dri"        

    Load           "record"     

    Load           "extmod"     

    Load           "dbe"        

    Load           "glx"        

EndSection                      

                                

Section "ServerFlags"           

    Option         "DontZap" "false"

EndSection                      

                                

Section "InputDevice"           

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"  

    Driver         "kbd"        

    Option         "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

   Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option         "XkbLayout" "pl2"

   Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

#    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection                      

                                

Section "InputDevice"           

    Identifier     "Mouse0"     

    Driver         "mouse"      

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection                      

                                

Section "Monitor"               

    Identifier     "Monitor0"   

    VendorName     "Unknown"    

    ModelName      "BenQ G2420HD"

    HorizSync       24.0 - 83.0 

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 76.0 

EndSection                      

                                

Section "Monitor"               

    Identifier     "Monitor1"   

    VendorName     "Unknown"    

    ModelName      "BenQ G2420HD"

    HorizSync       24.0 - 83.0 

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 76.0 

EndSection                      

                                

Section "Device"                

    Identifier     "Card0"      

    Driver         "nvidia"     

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "Unknown Board"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"  

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "D12U-15"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "D12U-15"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Device1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

A taki dostaje log z Xow:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12-ajgon x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux ajgonbox 2.6.34-gentoo-r12-ajgon #4 SMP Thu Nov 25 23:20:05 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 25 November 2010  10:56:12PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov 26 18:59:32 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "DontZap" "false"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "1"

(==) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Not automatically enabling devices

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0x7ba0e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0e22:1458:34fc nVidia Corporation rev 161, Mem @ 0xfc000000/33554432, 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xd4000000/67108864, I/O @ 0x0000e800/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.5.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.31  Thu Jun  3 08:27:29 PDT 2010

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

(**) Nov 26 18:59:32 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) Nov 26 18:59:32 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) Nov 26 18:59:32 NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) Nov 26 18:59:32 NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) Nov 26 18:59:32 NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) Nov 26 18:59:32 NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU D12U-15 (GF104) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.04.13.00.01

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on D12U-15 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     BenQ G2420HD (DFP-0)

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1)

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): BenQ G2420HD (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): BenQ G2420HD (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Display Device found referenced in MetaMode: DFP-1

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "720x480" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (24.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.7 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x480".

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "720x480" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (24.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.7 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x480".

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (24.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.6 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x576".

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (24.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.6 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x576".

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "720x480" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (24.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.7 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x480".

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "720x480" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (24.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.7 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x480".

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (24.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.6 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x576".

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): The EDID for BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1) contradicts itself: mode

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the EDID's

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     valid HorizSync range (24.000-83.000 kHz) would exclude

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     this mode's HorizSync (15.6 kHz); ignoring HorizSync check

(WW) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     for mode "720x576".

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (92, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

(**) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU D12U-15 (GF104) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 70.04.13.00.01

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on D12U-15 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     BenQ G2420HD (DFP-0)

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1)

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): BenQ G2420HD (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): BenQ G2420HD (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1): 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): BenQ G2420HD (DFP-1): Internal Single Link TMDS

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Display Device found referenced in MetaMode: DFP-0

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Validated modes:

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (92, 91); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     option

(==) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA: Using 3069.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA:     access.

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(1): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) Nov 26 18:59:36 NVIDIA(1): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

(==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled

(==) NVIDIA(1): DPMS enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) AIGLX: Screen 1 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 1 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 1

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Mouse0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Mouse0: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) Mouse0: Setting mouse protocol to "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "base"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button
```

Moje /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="pl2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""
```

W rc.conf mam UNICODE="yes", a moja wersja Xow to 1.7.7. Architektura 64bit.

Spotkal sie ktos z czyms takim ? Zazwyczaj moje problemy z klawiatura konczyly sie na zlym kodowaniu lub wpisywaniu - pierwszy raz mam tak, ze klawiatura sie obraza i nie wpisuje nic  :Smile: . Pod konsola wszystko dziala ok.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## svL

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6258426.html#6258426

----------

